# xdm/slim is unresponsive.



## y2s82 (Nov 3, 2010)

Recently, I used csup to FreeBSD-stable and pkg_delete and reinstalled everything from scratch following the procedure outlined in portmaster(8).

I have a number of troubles, one of which is that xdm no longer responds to any input from keyboard or the mouse.  I've tried using slim but to no avail. Login from non-graphical setup is not a problem. startx works fine in terms of keyboard and mouse input, though the fonts are all messed up for some reason.  I tried to look for xdm-error file but there was no such file. So i'm stumped.

They all worked fine before the update, and the configuration files are all unchanged.  I also updated almost weekly, so it's not like I'm using outdated config files.  So how do I go about this?  which files should I look into?  Please help


----------



## femc7488 (Nov 3, 2010)

which Which version of dbus and hald did you use? please Please check that hald is running in background. i I have the same problem as you. there There is some error with dbus_1.4.0, if your dbus version is 1.4.0, you can downgrade to 1.2.24. Maybe it'll work fine.


----------

